# Pasadena Bicycle Master Plan Public Meeting



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

From the plan project manager:

Hello Everyone,
I have scheduled the next BMP public meeting for *Tuesday, February 23 at 6:30 pm in the City Council Chambers*. We plan to have KPAS film the event for those who can’t make the meeting. I will have Ryan [the consultant preparing the master plan] give a presentation on the highlights of the plan and we will answer questions and take comments....

Thanks,
Rich

Richard W. Dilluvio
Senior Transportation Planner
Department of Transportation
City of Pasadena

The draft Bicycle Master Plan can be found here: http://cityofpasadena.net/transportation/BikeMasterPlan/


----------

